# Cheat meals whilst bulking



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys just wondered how often you all had cheat meals when you bulk?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

whenever you feel its necessary. during a cut they help because of leptin levels etc keeping fat loss from stalling but during a bulk imo they serve less of a purpose.

dave palumbo used to cheat everyday, he had his own section at maccy d's lol

i like to go with evan centopani's advice and just listen to your body, if you're craving something then go for it but might be an idea to fit in your cal requirements or just above.

me, i only cheat once a week if that....dont really crave any foods tbh


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> whenever you feel its necessary. during a cut they help because of leptin levels etc keeping fat loss from stalling but during a bulk imo they serve less of a purpose.
> 
> dave palumbo used to cheat everyday, he had his own section at maccy d's lol
> 
> ...


Been really craving ben and jerrys :L i know that i could go without it like 

But in your opinion a cheat meal once a week would be fine in you fit it in you daily calorie count? Even when bulking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Been really craving ben and jerrys :L i know that i could go without it like
> 
> But in your opinion a cheat meal once a week would be fine in you fit it in you daily calorie count? Even when bulking?


a cheat meal 2 or 3 times a week would be fine if it fits in with cal requirements!

but i think for most twice is enough - unless you have a screaming metabolism

i remember charles glass saying dexter jackson had a cheat meal every day when in prep for a contest lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> a cheat meal 2 or 3 times a week would be fine if it fits in with cal requirements!
> 
> but i think for most twice is enough - unless you have a screaming metabolism
> 
> i remember charles glass saying dexter jackson had a cheat meal every day when in prep for a contest lol


Haha dexters a freak though  i love his physique (no ****) xD

Have you seen the diet that ronnie apparently use's everyday?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Haha dexters a freak though  i love his physique (no ****) xD
> 
> Have you seen the diet that ronnie apparently use's everyday?


for his bulk? i dont think he has enough steak to go with his bbq sauce lol


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a cheat meal 2-3 times a week. I just had a roast with extra gravy on the tattys!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm in a calorie deficit and just ate chocolate for pudding with my son- had 2 chicken breasts on their own for dinner though lol. Dirty cutting, it's the future!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mmmmm food coma


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bashman said:


> If you're a serious hard gainer then I think you can justify the cheating. If you gain well on less calories then I think you should limit the junk food and eat as quality calories as possible. Once a week is no deal breaker, just depends on your definition of a cheat meal e.g. Pizzahut buffet 14 slices = more bad than good and ends up with you in a food coma.


Damn they where the good old days of not careing what you would eat! Pizza hut buffet, nomnom xD


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Everyday lol, best bulk is a dirty bulk! So I keep telling myself...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

diixxy said:


> Hi guys just wondered how often you all had cheat meals when you bulk?


all day sunday, in the week i maintain a strict bulking diet then eat what i want on a sunday


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

diixxy said:


> Hi guys just wondered how often you all had cheat meals when you bulk?


once a week ..........1 Litre tub of Mackie's Ice cream ..................in a oner :thumb:


----------

